# Kettengeräusche bei Belastung (bergauf)



## Frakturinchen (1. August 2010)

Hallo,brauche Eure Hilfe!
Neuerdings habe ich an meinem Cube Stereo WLS (1200 km gefahren),seltsame Geräusche,aber nur unter Belastung,bergauf!
Es hört sich wie ein Knistern an und kommt,nehme ich an, von der Kette!
Die ist neu,habe sie wechseln lassen!
Ich war damit schon bei meinem Händler,weil ich das Tretlager vermutet habe,aber das wäre in Ordnung!


----------



## fatz (1. August 2010)

alles sauber und geschmiert? kettenverlauf nicht zu schraeg (zb. vorn und hinten auf dem grossen ritzel)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterR (1. August 2010)

Hallo!

Kann es sein, das der Umwerfer am Reifen streift?
War bei mir mal so..
Könnte aber auch das Pedal sein.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Xevu (1. August 2010)

Auf welchem Kettenblatt passiert das denn?
Bei meinem Stereo hatte sich letztens die Schraube (kettenseitig) vom 
Schwingenlager gelockert, so dass die Kette auf dem kleinsten Blatt daran geschleift hat.


----------



## Frakturinchen (2. August 2010)

Nee,da paß ich auf,das die Kette gut geschmiert ist,sauber läuft. Kettenverlauf ist auch in Ordnung!


----------



## Frakturinchen (2. August 2010)

Leider tritt das Phänomen in allen Gängen auf! Aber ich werde die anderen Hinweise mal genauer kontrollieren,vielleicht werde ich da schon fündig!
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für Eure Tips!


----------



## decline (2. August 2010)

tritt das knistern ständig auf, oder nur an gewissen stellen?


----------



## Monti-29 (3. August 2010)

Hallo LEute 

Möchte mich diesem Thema anschließen.
Seit dem ersten Service bei meinem Cube Stereo 10 (letzte Woche) habe ich ebenfalls ein Knistern bei Kettenbelastung. Kommt bei mir aber nur in den kleinen Gängen (hoher Belastung) vor.

Könnten es die Speichen sein?
Der Mechaniker meinte er müsste alle Lager zerlegen, schmieren und enu einstelel - und sowieso so ein geräusch bekäme man bei einem Fully nie weg. Hab auf die Aussage mein Rad wieder mitgenommen.

Ist echt nervig dieses Geräusch.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tipps.

LG Rene


----------



## phibi (3. August 2010)

Ich würde mich dann auch mal einreihen in die Reihe der Geplagten! 
Modell: Stereo The One 2010

Symptome sind die gleichen wie bei der TE.

Auszuschließen sind - zumindest bei mir - 

Dämpferbefestigung (-> ist korrekt angezogen)
Kettenblatt-Schrauben (-> korrekt angezogen, Gewinde gefettet),  Pedale/ Pedalachsen (-> korrekt angezogen, alles gefettet, auch  bereits andere Pedale montiert)
Sattelstütze und Sattelbefestigung  (-> gesäubert, gefettet)
Innenlager (-> gesäubert,  gefettet, korrekt angezogen)
Lagerbolzen Horst-Link Lager (-> gefettet, korrekt angezogen)
Steck-Achse Hinterrad (-> gesäubert, gefettet) 

Weiß mir da momentan erstmal keinen Rat,  worans noch liegen kann.... 

Sieht ja jetzt zumindest so aus, als wäre ich mit meinem Problem nicht ganz allein. Vielleicht lässt sich ja gemeinsam irgend eine Lösung finden.

Falls also noch jemand Ideen hat, her damit!


----------



## flyingscot (3. August 2010)

Kassette richtig fest?


----------



## phibi (3. August 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Kassette richtig fest?



Das wäre mal noch ne Möglichkeit. Müsste mir da zwar erstmal das notwendige Werkzeug besorgen, aber einen Versuch wär's wert. Wird auf jeden Fall mal probiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (3. August 2010)

wenn du sie runter hast schmier gleich ordentlich fett drunter. da ist meist viel zu trocken.


----------



## xerto (3. August 2010)

Bei mir lag ein ein solches Geräusch mal an den Pedalen 

Abgebaut und gefettet und wieder heile


----------



## decline (3. August 2010)

ich kann mich nur wiederholen...bei den stereos gibts heuer viel geknackse... kommt sehr oft vom nicht gefetteten gewinde der steckachse hinten.


----------



## bullfrog (3. August 2010)

> Ich war damit schon bei meinem Händler,weil ich das Tretlager vermutet habe,aber das wäre in Ordnung!



Traue niemals Deinem Händler. 

Bei mir war's das Tretlager.
Tretlager raus. Fett auf das Gewinde. Tretlager rein. Geräusch weg.


----------



## zeKai (3. August 2010)

Xevu schrieb:


> Bei meinem Stereo hatte sich letztens die Schraube (kettenseitig) vom
> Schwingenlager gelockert, so dass die Kette auf dem kleinsten Blatt daran geschleift hat.



Genau das hatte ich auch... dann war wohl fett oder dreck im Gewinde so das die schraube sich immer wieder gelöst hat auch mit loctite. Letztendlich hab ich teflon band um die schraube gewickelt und dann erneut verschraubt... ist nun problemfrei die stelle. 

Knacken hatte ich auch bzw. bekomme das immer wieder mal.. auch nur bei Belastung, bei mir war es die Sattelstange und eine etwas zu trockene kette  bzw. Sand auf der kette. 
Ein leichtes knacken ist noch vorhanden sind entweder die Pedale oder aber die Lagerschalen vom Tretlager. Hört man nur selber... weil das rad sonst viel zu laut am brummen is


----------



## Monti-29 (4. August 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage.

Welches Fett soll ich für die Gewinde bzw. Steckachse nehmen?

LG rEne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themichl (4. August 2010)

Ich hatte die beschriebenen Symptome, zumindest in ähnlicher Form (Geräusche nur bei Belastung), schon öfter an meinem AMS CC. Ich meinte bisher aber immer das die "Geräusche" aus der Richtung des Tretalgers kamen. Das "Problem" hatte sich aber nach dem nächsten Waschgang eigentlich immer wieder erledigt. Von daher glaube ich das einfach nur irgendwo Dreck reingekommen ist der wieder weg muss


----------



## xerto (4. August 2010)

Monti-29 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage.
> 
> Welches Fett soll ich für die Gewinde bzw. Steckachse nehmen?
> 
> LG rEne



Ich nehme einfaches Lagerschmierfett. Gibt es in jedem Baumarkt für ein paar Cent.

Im Grunde geht jedes Fett..


----------



## S.D. (6. August 2010)

Die neue Kette muß soch ja auch erst mal einlaufen. Außerdem muß sich die Kette auch auf die Ritzel und die Kettenblätter einlaufen. Gerade bei schräger Kette kommt es dann schon mal zu leichten Geräuschen. Müßte sich aber mit der Zeit geben.
Du kannst auch mal probieren die Schaltung etwas nachzujustieren.

Gruß


----------



## dark-morton (5. September 2010)

Hallo,
möchte mich auch in die Diskussion einbringen.

Habe auch Knarz/Knackgeräusche bei starkem Tritt.
War beim Alpencross echt nervig.

Cube Stereo WLS 2009, Laufleistung etwa 1200km!

Ausgeschlossen sind bereits:

Pedale, Sattel und Sattelstütze, Tretlager, Kurbel, Kassette, Steckachse, sämtliche Lager an Schwinge und Dämpfer,
alles sauber und gut geschmiert.

Bike kommt demnächst zum Händler.
Bin schon ziemlich verzweifelt, weils echt nervt!

Gruß!


----------



## fatz (6. September 2010)

dark-morton schrieb:


> Habe auch Knarz/Knackgeräusche bei starkem Tritt.
> ...
> Ausgeschlossen sind bereits:
> 
> ...


hm! da ist eigentlich nimmer viel uebrig, was knarzen kann. vorbau und steuersatz?
check mal ob das knarzen was damit zu tun hat. oder eine von den obigen
quellen knarzt trotz verarztung noch. meine kettenblaetter mucken auch mal
hin und wieder, egal was ich damit mach. gestern hab ich sie mal mit loctite
montiert. mal schaun ob's hilft.


----------

